# Loss of a Fiber Friend from Way Back



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Few of you here will remember Cwgirl23 aka Carrie Bochman. She was active here on HT in fiber arts and was one of the many HTers I met "in real life". I loved everything about her.

Tragically, Carrie passed away this week at the age of 45 years from Covid.

Carrie was a newlywed of just two months having been reunited after many decades to the love of her life and high school sweetheart, Glen Brenner. She was so very very happy to FINALLY be his bride.

My heart is breaking for Glen, for her son Cody, for Shawn Anderson, and Colbie, too, and for everyone that knew and loved her. I will miss her bright smile and ebullient spirit forever.

Homesteading and fiber brought us together and knit our friendship with bonds that will connect out hearts forever.

I am going to go have myself another good cry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you for posting this. I saw the other thread and commented there. 

Her family and friends have my sympathy.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear of her passing


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

In the world today it is indeed a blessing to get to meet in person from a forum that you share an interest with.. 

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Few of you here will remember Cwgirl23 aka Carrie Bochman. She was active here on HT in fiber arts and was one of the many HTers I met "in real life". I loved everything about her.
> 
> Tragically, Carrie passed away this week at the age of 45 years from Covid.
> 
> ...


My Deepest Condolences.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this! We have seen so many losses and it seems so very random! A friend is losing her brother after a year of fighting Covid in a hospital! Your friend must be dearly missed and big hugs your way...its so hard to see younger folks die of this virus....Prayers for peace and may your memories of her sustain you...it is so hard to lose such a good friend this time of year....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is hard to hear.


----------

